# booting Kernel problems



## Dronissimo (Jan 31, 2013)

Good day everyone, could somebody give me advice please? I have FreeBSD 8.0 and it's been peacefully working for a long time, but a few days ago I saw that it reboots and doesn't start. When *I* start it, it boots the loader then starts booting the kernel and then stops on 
	
	



```
root@hostname:usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```
I try to load from the old kernel from the loader console like [cmd=]boot boot/kernel.old/kernel[/cmd] but have the same with the other kernel.


```
root@hostname:usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```

*P*lease give me directions for solving the problem. Thank for you time and sorry for my English it's not my native language.

Andrey.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2013)

FreeBSD 8.0 has been end-of-life since November 2010. Please upgrade to a recent and supported version.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## Dronissimo (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok, thanks for answer. The problem was in my loader variables. I don't remember that I change something. Server uptime was more 600 days. Anyway. Thread is solved.
Thanks.


----------

